# Oh oh



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, that was a disaster averted.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW that is one heck of a horse! He continued on to the next jump by himself with his rider only hanging on to his mane!:shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

geez I hope he was wearing a cup :shock: he went through 90% of that without stirrups and on the horses neck. amazing ride. Maybe a clean pair of short were in order after that too.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

^ ****! thats what I was thinking  **** good pony


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

One Lucky rider and one incredible horse. The poor horse continued on by himself despite the fact she was in the process of falling off. Good guy!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that is a Million Dollar Horse!


----------



## Farm mom (Nov 30, 2008)

That was a very good horse. But even he could'nt save her. Look at the very end of the video. Her leg comes back and I think she went off.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Farm mom said:


> That was a very good horse. But even he could'nt save her. Look at the very end of the video. Her leg comes back and I think she went off.


 
I think she was just getting her stirrups back on


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a really good horse. He has got heart to spare, most horses would have refused the following jumps after a near disaster like that. Especially after rapping his front legs like that. I am not sure whether it was his fitness or his ability that caused the initial problem but he handled it very well.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

In the box it said 
"This was his first Intermediate horse trials. He was more than ready. And I was quite confident he could do it. What I think happened was the horses cantered up the hill then when it was time to take off they then saw what was on the other side which caused a green horse to hesitate and loose their focus. Smooth Rider aka Odin saved us both. The rider in front of us fell and others before had problems. The fence was then removed. He got lots of cookies and kisses when we got home."


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Good horsie!!!!! Xoxo


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

He deserved that round of applause!! What a save!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, what a good team! Great horse!!!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one amazing horse!!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW! Awesome! That the rider stayed on and the horse continued on AND made that jump with the rider so far forward!!! Wow! What a team!


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

Whoa, that was a close one. :shock: Awesome horse though!!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I felt so bad for him, hitting first the fronts on the first jump and then the backs on the third. I bet he was sore the next day. What a champ!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

the poor horses legs! both front and back got owned! 

that horse is amazing!


----------

